# How to drive a grounding rod with your bare hands



## rjmoses

In another thread, i said I would post a video on youtube on how to drive a grounding rod using only your bare hands (and a little water)

The boys have never done this before.

I apologize--it was very windy today and there is a lot of background noise.

Here's the youtube link

Driving a Grounding Rod - YouTube

I decided to re-post it here as a separate thread so that it didn't get lost.

Ralph


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus

Thanks for that Ralph, I am going to try that this weekend. Not because I need a ground rod installed but because it looks even easier than the ground rod driver that I have. It is an oversized slide hammer that fits over the rod and can be reconfigured to make it shorter (basically just reversed) as the rod goes into the ground. If you place a nut or some other type of collar that is wider than the rod itself on the pointed part of the ground rod this will reduce the friction on the rod and make life eaisier, the same as you use water in your video, friction is what cause all of the work. 
I have never seen a ground rod go in so easy before, thanks for the video....


----------



## Mike120

Ralph,

That's great and something I'll definately use. Thanks and I will drink some nice red wine in your honor!

Mike


----------



## urednecku

I'll be using that as well. Planning in the future to put some electric fence in, & that looks much easier than the slide hammer, even if I'm just watching one of my sons do the work!


----------



## downtownjr

Cool, thanks for sharing! I like the idea to let the kids do it...you know ...for the experience


----------



## Cozyacres

What do you do if you hit a big rock?


----------



## rjmoses

cozyacres said:


> What do you do if you hit a big rock?


Start a new hole someplace else.

Ralph


----------



## Cozyacres

That would be hard around HERE. I don't think there is a place free enough of rocks to drive by hand. But I would like to give it a try.


----------



## hayray

cozyacres said:


> That would be hard around HERE. I don't think there is a place free enough of rocks to drive by hand. But I would like to give it a try.


If you are driving with a hammer it still is gonna stop if you hit a rock. A auger is not going to go through a rock either. Anyways, thanks Ralph, that is pretty awesome.


----------

